# Your dream trailer.



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Ohhh, I like this.. LOL! Well, Mine.. Hmmm.. I guess here we go:

- Aluminum build
- Extra heavy rubber mat flooring
- Twin axle (or triple)
- 5-6 Slant load, or 6 side load, all dividers
- Tack/sleeping front area
- A/C and Heat
- Ported double fold windows all the way down
- Gooseneck or 5th wheel
- Pen attachments
- Fair sized water tanks
- Storage compartments galoure
- Lighting galoure inside and out and all around!
- Atleast a twin bunk up front as well (I like to nap in between shows)
- One of those auto hydraulic hitches with the panel (easy hook-up)
- matching paint to the truck with my baby on the side and my ranch brand on the back door!

I am sure there are so many other goodies I could throw into it, but it has to be huge to start, LOL!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know about all the details, but a friend of mine just got a new trailer that cost like 200,000. It has a full living area in the front with a 5 slant load in the back. Knowing him, it has all the comforts for man and beast. Lucky sucker. ;/


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

7'6" 4 horse slant-load, aluminum w/ ramp, living quarters. I need a new trailer 'cause my baby grew to 17.3+ and is still growing!!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i always wanted a sundowner trailer 3 horse slant with drop windows with inside outside lights and an awning. i would like it to have full living quarters and i would take the trailer and my horses to the beach, moutains, and whatever else.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

3 or 4 horse slant load gooseneck (even though I probably would only use 2 bays at a time, its good to have a spare)
awning
swing out tack box in the back. a floor to roof one.
double matress in the nose
maybe 2 or 3 feet between the last bay divider and the half wall that forms the nose (on the side where the horses heads are placed)
ramp with roll up canvas
open sides (like stock trailer siding) with canvas that rolls up and down in bad weather
panels and a way of attaching them to the trailer
rug rack above their rumps
electrical hook up
aluminum and aerodynamic

I only want something really basic. as long as it gets the horses to comps and back and gives me somewhere to sleep and get changed that is warm and dry.


At the moment Id be happy to just have a one horse trailer to get Nudgie places.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i am pretty happy with the trailer we have now :]
check it out:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/our-horse-trailer-21673/


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

A two horse straight load trailer with a tack room will do me fine!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like a 50ft, dual slideout, 20ft living quarters at least a 4 horse slant like we have now with a stud shield. 










Picture of the current and the truck I had in HS.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Dream trailer, may actually invest in one like it, once phantom is of reining age.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd want pretty much what we already have (a three-horse slant with a small tack room), but with some add-ons.

- five- or six-horse slant load, with removable partitions
- high ceilings for Dubs
- insulated front tack, with room enough for four saddles/bridles, two driving harnesses, and a mattress.
- lights throughout
- Air Conditioning and heat
- water tanks


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I want a truck, a nice big one with a big living area, yeah, I'm not really too fussy just as long as it's a truck.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Someday I would like to have one I could live in. Keep a trailer pad in south Texas on 10 acres and one up north someplace with the same set up. Just move north to south depending on the weather. Stop at trails in between for a week or a day of course.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

a 2 strait load with a tack room for 3 saddles and 3 tack boxs. and i whant white with purple trim .


----------

